# Why is this taking so long?



## Glorified (Sep 11, 2007)

I am really starting to get discouraged.  It's been over 3 months since I got my license and I still keep calling the volunteer squad in my area, to which I sent my application in over 2 weeks ago.  The fire administrator told me to call him back today, and naturally I get a voicemail.  I left a message, no call back.  How long did it take you guys to get going after you got your basic license? Is this normal?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 11, 2007)

Don't know about in your area, but in mine; basics are a dime a case (hence, past dozen). In my state we have over 6,000 Basic EMT's for 110 EMS Services that only about 40 % uses basic level. So approximately 80% are not going to get employed by the time they have to renew. 

Instead of puppy mills we have EMT mills, we crank out about 500 every spring and fall. 

Hopefully, you will receive good news, there may not be a spot yet or since it is volunteer they may have to "clear" potential members and the process may take longer. I would be persistant, to be informed; but not too much contact as well. Even in my professional service, the average hire time is about 1-2 months duration after testing. 

I wish you the best of luck. 

R/r 911


----------



## Glorified (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks Rid,

They did say they are always looking for volunteers. And the second time I called I did receive a voicemail from the ems chief encouraging me to apply, so I did and never heard back. Maybe they won't hire me for whatever reason, but at least let me know. should have said this in the first post.


----------



## firecoins (Sep 12, 2007)

it is a volunteer organization.  its not unlikely someone has just dropped the ball.  don't worry about it.


----------



## medicdan (Sep 12, 2007)

My recommendation is to go in and see the Chief personally. I had similar problems earlier this year, and that seemed to be the best solution. Essentially you can get to the root of the problem, see if they want you and see if you want them. 

Good luck!!


----------



## ResTech (Sep 12, 2007)

As firecoin said, volly departments with volly officers sometimes neglect to do things in a timely manner. Usually that is an indication in some regard as to how they run their ship. Although frustrating, just keep on em. 

Here in South-Central, PA, all ambo's are 90% BLS with ALS coming from the hospitals as chase units. So not a problem getting employed around here as an EMT-B.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Sep 13, 2007)

Hang in there, your time will come!!


----------



## wolfwyndd (Sep 14, 2007)

In my case, I started my process of joining the local squad a volunteer LONG before I was certified.  From the time I stopped over the first time to pick up an application to the time I got on as an (uncertified) member was probably about a month.  During that time I rode the ambulance as an 'observer' so I could get a feel for what the job was like.  

If they are ALL volunteer, it may honestly take a while to get on as most, if not all, probably have other full time jobs that take their attention and time.  On the other hand, it's also possible that their slowness and inattention to detail or follow up may be an indication of how tight a ship they run, as has also been mentioned.  Either way, you probably won't know which one it is till you get on.


----------



## RescueShirts.com (Sep 14, 2007)

If it has been ONLY 2 weeks since you handed them an application... it's not time to start worrying yet.

In my experience... volunteer agencies do things one of three ways.

1. Take new people, as they apply... having them show up at the next "drill night", etc... and start training right away.

OR...

2. Collect applications until they have a large enough "group" to start with... then bring them on/train them all at one time.

... and even...

3. Accept applications all the time, but only bring on new people at certain times of the year.

So...

If the organization you applied with works like #2 or #3... the delay is simply a normal part of their operations.


----------



## Glorified (Oct 3, 2007)

getting sick of playing phone tag with these guys.  I know the ems and fire chief are paid, and they still won't return my calls.  repeating processes of calling, maybe getting someone on the line, and then hearing they will call me back.  They continue to not return my calls.  I have gone down there twice hoping someone was there, no luck. Tried to schedule an appointment with no luck.  At this point I don't even know if meeting in person will help.  It's common courtesy to return phone calls.  I return phone calls immediately, and most polite people do too.


----------



## Flight-LP (Oct 3, 2007)

ResTech said:


> As firecoin said, volly departments with volly officers sometimes neglect to do things in a timely manner. Usually that is an indication in some regard as to how they run their ship. Although frustrating, just keep on em.




An extremely valid point..............

2 problematic words in your orignal post. Volunteer and Fire. Rarely an efficient combination. Although it has only been a couple of weeks, if you are already that frustrated, then you should really consider just moving on to another organization. Perhaps attempting to find paid employment may work better for you......

As Rid stated, the market is oversaturated with EMT's and there is zero demand for them in numbers. Decent programs would inform their potential students of these numbers. Of course a little self research could also offer these statistics.......

Have you given any thoughts to just moving on to Paramedic? That way you can keep your knowledge up to par and have a MUCH better chance of finding employment..........................


----------



## Tincanfireman (Oct 3, 2007)

Keep after them; if nothing else, you'll get the first available position just so they can shut you up.


----------



## Glorified (Oct 3, 2007)

Flight-LP said:


> An extremely valid point..............
> 
> 2 problematic words in your orignal post. Volunteer and Fire. Rarely an efficient combination. Although it has only been a couple of weeks, if you are already that frustrated, then you should really consider just moving on to another organization. Perhaps attempting to find paid employment may work better for you......
> 
> ...



this department has stated they are always looking for volunteers.  Working is not an option.  Too young.  Can't move on to paramedic without experience in my area.  As of this post it's been more like a month of trying to communicate effectively.  there are emts in the area, but they are in high demand in my area. agencies continue to hire emt-bs and paramedics.  I do not think there is really a surplus here.  I think I am just gonna be more of a pest and call persistently and politely, as they say the squeekiest wheel gets the most grease.


----------



## Glorified (Oct 3, 2007)

Tincanfireman said:


> Keep after them; if nothing else, you'll get the first available position just so they can shut you up.



this is my plan and it's gonna be hard, since it completely goes against my personality type.


----------

